# EMCO Compact 8 Restoration Help



## Jdander4 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello, I recently was given some parts to an EMCO Compact 8, and was hoping to find some help here about restoring it. 


























I have the bed, spindle motor, cross slide carriage, spindle, housing, and tail stock with live center that are shown in the pictures above. My biggest issue is that this is my final semester of my engineering degree, so time and money are not something I have an abundance of. Additionally, this machine doesn’t have a compound, any chucks or tooling, or a cross slide handle (I think that’s what it’s called) 
My question for you all is, do you think I  could easily (and cheaply) restore this machine to working condition? I don’t need it to be fully tricked out with all of the factory accessories, just a nice reliable mini lathe. I do have access to a full machine shop at school where I can make replacement parts for this if I have to, so I don’t necessarily need to buy original pieces either. Do you think fixing this up is possible for me?
I’m pretty new to machine restoration, so your advice on degreasers and replacement grease and oil to use would be appreciated as well!
Thanks!


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome and absolutely you can save it! Have a look at the attached threads...I just went down the same path with a lot less parts than you have there and now it works  There is a compound slide on eBay right now, just search Emco Compact 8 and make a move on what you are missing, also Grizzly  Tools, which copied your lathe as well as others, have some parts that "will" work with a little fiddling:<)



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hello-just-joined.90076/
		










						Emco Compact 8 Cross Slide dimension request
					

I now have the bed, carriage and a spindle coming in a week or so. Could one of you that has one of these machines, please give me some basic dimensions of the cross slide, as I am going to make one and right now I'm scaling photos and I'm sure there is some error there ;) any and all replies...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						Emco-Compact 8 lead screw question
					

While I'm trying to resurrect my lathe from the bits and pieces I have , I do not understand the lead screw. It appears that there is no drive system, just the hand crank feature at one end. Has mine been modified? Maybe a different model? How does yours appear to be put together? I have a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

